

Nexus One OTA - GingerBread Part 1 - varunkumar
http://blog.varunkumar.me/2010/11/nexus-one-ota-gingerbread-part-1.html

======
anigbrowl
Got it as well ; after being distracted while it was rebooting, I went back to
check what it had been doing, and of course there is no way for me to do so
short of firing up all the dev tools. Irritating...

...well, I'm looking forward to 2.3, anyhow. I really really hope they fix the
browser this time.

------
etherael
I got the same thing this morning, was expecting it to be 2 part as in
install, reboot, install again, but it just installed and rebooted and has
done nothing since.

Why prep new release with 380kb of code beforehand? What are google up to
here?

~~~
Dobbs
I got both portions this morning on my Nexus One.

~~~
varunkumar
What's new in this update??

~~~
Dobbs
The biggest thing is exchange support. There were a few others mostly security
updates and speed increases.

